# What do deer eat?



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

Have lots of deer coming to pond for water, what can I plant for them to eat?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Build a feeder fill it with corn . Heres one I built.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

If you're looking to plant something -- deer love oats and any kind of legumes or peas. They also eat any kind of fruit -- Peaches -- Apples Etc. We plant oat patches every year on the lease.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

thanks we have the deer feeder never heard of oat patches. someone else told me purple peas but never heard of those either


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

you can plant almost anything and they will eat it. Including things in your flower bed. They will eat corn, protien pellts cow peas, beans or plant rye,oats,winter wheat, clovers, turnips for the cost i would just plant oats or rye grass


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

The wife decided to do a little landscaping on our place out in the country and we found out they love rose bushes.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Soy Beans........baiting deer is similar to chumming fish isn't it?


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

thanks everyone, will try the oats and rye grass this year.


----------

